# القاطرات Tugs



## ali abualaes (13 نوفمبر 2014)

* القاطرات The **Tugs*​توجد استخدامات عديده للقاطرات بخلاف استخدامها فى الموانى وكل منها لها متطلبات خاصه متعلقه باستخدام القاطرات وذلك بسبب ما تتطلبه طبيعه العمليات التى تقوم بها فى بعض الحالات يقوم المرشد فى خلال فتره تدريب بالتواجد على احدى القاطرات حتى يكون مدركا لطبيعه عمل القاطره.
هذا الموضوع سيساعد على تكوين فكره جيده لدى الضباط والمرشدين عند تعاملهم مع القاطرات 
​المرفق


----------



## marine designer (18 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا عالفايل الرائع دا


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (19 أبريل 2015)

اشكرك اخي المهندس على الملف ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ali abualaes (18 مايو 2015)

شكرا لمروركم وتواصلكم اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## أمير المهندس (23 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا على المشاركة الممتازة هذة


----------

